# Showdowns:The SUPER TRIVIA game



## Confusticated (Jan 25, 2004)

*Showdowns: The SUPER TRIVIA game*

The rules of the game:

Two contestants take turns challenging one another with trivia questions.

If the challenged does not produce the answer in two weeks time, the challenger must ask a second question to be answered in addition to the first one within one week time. If at the end of that week both answers have not been provided, the challenger may elect to either: collect 4 points, or offer a third question to be answered in addition to the first two within one weeks time. If this is not answered in time the challenger collects a whopping 9 points.

Point system: The first question starts out worth 1 point. After two weeks if it is not answered and a second is added to the challenge it becomes worth 2 points, and the second question is also worth two points. Now both questions must be answered to meet the challenge. If the challenge is not met the challenger may gamble a third question increasing the worth to 3 points each (putting the stakes at 9 points), or he may collect his 4 points. After the points are collected the challenged gets to become the challenger, regardless if he or she failed to answer the last challenge.

Time outs may be called if a player will not be around to play. But if the challenged calls a time out, a new question must be provided when he returns.

The game will end when it reaches the point agreed upon at the start of the game. 

Super challenge: If a player loses at a third stage (9 points) he may tell the other "Give me a super challenge at ___ points". This is a bet and the other can accept it, but if he loses the point amount specified comes out of his own points. He may also deny the challenge and say "I refuse. Ask me my question now."  Point amounts may be negotiated for super challenges, along with the amount of time allowed to find the answer(s) and the number of questions to be asked. For example, say I just lost 9 points (or rather my opponant gained 9 because I failed to answer at a three question level) I may say "Give me a super challenge for 10 of your points, asking me 3 questions and giving me 2 days to answer". If this is accepted and I fail to answer all three in 2 days, the other will get 10 of my points! If I answer them all in time, I get 10 of his points! But regardless if I answer or not, it is now my turn to ask a question.

When a game has ended both players must step down so two more can play. Players may only do two games in a row if there are not two others willing to play the next game.

To start this off I challenge anyone who may be reading this to a game where the first to 18 points wins. Or someone may post here challenging someone else. 

Let me know if the rules are unclear.

Hopefully this will be fun!


----------



## Starflower (Jan 25, 2004)

oh well. why not. What can I lose apart from my reputation  
ask away Nom


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 25, 2004)

Don't worry... I wont play Inder-style .

Which was the tallest of the three towers an Elven-king raised for a man?


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 26, 2004)

Well Nóm, I know the answer to your question...but may I challenge you? I am certain to lose but hey! Or has Starflower already challenged you?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 26, 2004)

No one is certain to lose , as I wont ask questions that I think you have no chance of answering.  Also I wont have much time should I need to look up any answers.

But Starflower has accepted my challenge for now.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm out....

I couldn't get past reading the first paragraph of the rules.....


----------



## Starflower (Jan 27, 2004)

The tower in question is Elostirion, built by Gil-galad for Elendil


does this mean I get to ask a new question ?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 27, 2004)

Yep.  We take turns.

1 point for you, none for me.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 28, 2004)

alrighty

In our modern day calendar, what period would correspond to the period the Elves call Winter?


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 1, 2004)

Can I join??
I think the answer to that question is autumn but I could be wrong.........what happenes if I'm wrong? *sheepish grin*


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 24, 2004)

Bucky said:


> I'm out....
> 
> I couldn't get past reading the first paragraph of the rules.....



me neither. maybe later, eh?


----------

